
#commswithoutcode - kieranhackshall
http://www.upwire.com/?hn-002
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines and you're seeking feedback, this might make a good
"Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Might do better with a more descriptive title, though. The current one seems
to be relying a bit on "if you build it they will come".

Good luck.

